# Japanese WWII soldier found alive



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

"An ex-Japanese soldier who disappeared after World War II and was officially declared dead in 2000 has turned up alive in Ukraine, officials say."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/4916294.stm


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats interesting.

I know that Russian and Japanese relations sometimes are strained over the occupation of a few islands in the Kuriles that are claimed by Japan


----------



## Twitch (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh, this is s Cold War thing since he disappeared in 1958. I was imagining he was a prisoner from Manchuria or whatnot. Weird anyhow.


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 17, 2006)

Indeed.


----------

